# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Bilirubina podwyższona

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam

Ostatnio miałam robione badania profilaktyczne i wyszło, że mam podwyższony poziom bilirubiny. Co to oznacza?
Czy to może być coś groźnego, jakiś nowotwór?

----------


## focus9

najczęstszą przyczyną niewielkiego podwyższenia bilirubiny u młodych osób, przebiegającego bez objawów i wykrywanego na ogół przy okazji badań kontrolnych jest zespół Gilberta – jest to łagodne zaburzenie w zakresie metabolizmu bilirubiny na tle genetycznym. Dotyczy 5–7 proc. populacji i częściej występuje u mężczyzn. Do czynników powodujących wzrost bilirubiny (pojawienie się zażółcenia powłok skórnych) należą takie okoliczności jak wysiłek fizyczny, stres, gorączka, głodzenie się, spożywanie alkoholu, używanie narkotyków, spożywanie tłustych posiłków oraz negatywne uczucia. Dlatego najważniejsze w zespole Gilberta jest unikanie wymienionych wyżej okoliczności. Schorzenie to nie wymaga innego postępowania poza unikaniem wymienionych wyżej czynników. Oczywiście wskazane jest, aby lekarz potwierdził, że przyczyną stwierdzonego podwyższenia bilirubiny jest właśnie zespól Gilberta (mogą też wchodzić w grę inne przyczyny).

----------

